# Motor swap on Bridgeport



## oldschool (Sep 7, 2012)

Got some bad news from the electric motor shop that has my 1hp bridgeport motor. I wanted them to check the motor out ( as I bought the machine not running) and switch it over to 220v 3 phase so I could buy a VFD. 
They said at some time the motor had been rewound to 460 volts so I cannot use it. 
I have another motor. It is a 1.5 hp 220v 3 phase that came  of large industrial exhaust fan. The motor is a Dayton. It is new .the RPM is right it is 1720. It is an explosion proof type motor used where there are fumes etc. The shaft is 7/8" and is long enough to use if I make a bracket and bore the pulley which is not a problem. 
If I adapt this motor to the machine can  use a VFD to reverse and control it ? My only other option seems to be to put on a 220v 1phase motor. This motor off the exhaust fan looks too good to pass up if it will work.Any one have any advice ?


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like you have a usable motor. I have a BridgePort with a single phase motor adapted, its got a 1/2 thick plate to adapt the motor to the BP head.

Providing your using the 3 phase motor, the VFD should work fine with you 1.5 hp deal.


----------



## oldschool (Sep 7, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Sounds like you have a usable motor. I have a BridgePort with a single phase motor adapted, its got a 1/2 thick plate to adapt the motor to the BP head.
> 
> Providing your using the 3 phase motor, the VFD should work fine with you 1.5 hp deal.



 I will find out next week . I have a friend who is a cerified electrician. When he comes to hook up the lathe, Ill have him look over the motor. Ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a first, I get to answer in this section. You should have no trouble in using that motor. Just make sure the VFD is big enough. A few in this area have made the change. one even went to a 2 HP -- 110 volt motor.

"Billy G" )


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 8, 2012)

The other thing you will need to check out, but Im assuming you allready have, is, will this motor allow you to mount a plate to it? If you have a C-face motor, then ignore this comment. :whistle:

Adapting the motor to a base plate would be the bigger part of the job. I good look at the motor should tell you what your into.

Though Im sure there is other ways if you get creative.


----------

